# Just got back from doing PCD, what a great experience



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got back home from picking up our new X5 Diesel at PC last Friday. I don't think there is a better way to get delivery of a car!!

Flew with wife and kids from Miami, and came in late night on Thursday. Friday morning, woke up left the kids with my sister in law at the hotel and off to the PC. Then got the whole morning to play with an X5 diesel on the track and off road and a 335i on the skidpad, can't think of a better way to spend a Friday. My wife was ecstatic with what her new car is capable of doing...

Thanks to the whole PC team, from the driving instructors to the product specialists, plant tour guides and also the cafe attendants for making this a great experience for our family and for being specially accomodating; they welcomed my kids for lunch (not many 1 yr olds and 3 yr olds around at the PC...) and were pacient enough with them running and screaming around the building, while we were taking delivery. All in all this was an awesome experience (as was the ride back to FL in the new car...)

Special thanks to Donny Isley who went out of his way to make sure my wife and I (and even my sister in law) had a great time. 

Donny muchas gracias y espero nos veamos de nuevo en el futuro.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on your new car! I had a similar experience a little while when I did PCD. Everyone there was incredibly friendly and helpful -- and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you both had a great time here :thumbup: Thanks for buying a BMW!

Ayrton - It was a pleasure meeting you and your family. I hope you guys had a fun trip back home and enjoyed Charleston. Tell everyone I said hello.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Jonathan. Pleasure meeting you too. Teh ride back was great. We loved Charleston, not a bad place to live...

All in all great time, and honestly I envy your job...

All the best.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Con mucho gusto!! Gracias a ti! Pura Vida!

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------

